# Arc of Shame - Any Worse than this?



## randyjaco (Jun 15, 2014)

I am always amazed by how some people treat tools. I just recently picked up an old 600 series Rockwell Drill press that I am now restoring. Over the past few years I have restored about a dozen drill presses but this one definitely has the worst Arc of Shame I have dealt with. This guy wasn't satified just to drill holes in the table; he went back over it with a hole saw! Anybody have any pictures of a worse one?

Randy


----------



## DMS (Jun 15, 2014)

A guy in my local metalworking group had an old Buffalo Forge DP that had similar issues... though not near as bad as the one you have there. Uh... congratulations?

What's the plan to repair? New table, or weld buildup?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 15, 2014)

it looks like the worst case of metal termites i have ever seen, you had better call the Orkin man!!!:lmao:

that has to be the worst table ever.
:vomit:


----------



## jim18655 (Jun 15, 2014)

I think people start to care less about the machine as the machine reaches, what they perceive to be, the end of its life. I'd bet the majority of the damage happened in the last few years of use, maybe after a new drill entered the shop.


----------



## Andre (Jun 15, 2014)

Don't chuck it. Lay a new piece of steel on top and weld it on if you can. Then do some weld build up on the back. No use building up the whole area with filler. NI99 rod is just too expensive.


----------



## mws (Jun 16, 2014)

I could see someone pushing a 3/16", even a 1/4" bit through a table, but how the heck do you put a 1"+ hole saw through the EDGE of a CI table and not know you've gone far enough!?  Takes all kinds I s'pose.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 16, 2014)

If this is the way they deal with their tools I don't want to think to the quality of their jobs!
On the opposite side of the scale, on YouTube there are fancy DP tables made with some tropical wood, perfectly smooth and painted, with sophisticate joints, shiny t-slots and immaculate handwheels…
I don't say to fall into this extreme, but at least a scrap of wood on the table can be used!


----------



## cnc-me (Jun 16, 2014)

Just bolt on a thick piece of steel using the 4 nicely spaced holes provided.
That is a bad one, worst one I have ever seen.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jun 16, 2014)

Andre said:


> Don't chuck it. Lay a new piece of steel on top and weld it on if you can. Then do some weld build up on the back. No use building up the whole area with filler. NI99 rod is just too expensive.


     Mill, shape, or what have you to lose the bad stuff; make a new top(plain) 3/8 min., rogh up 
edges, even, thin film ofJBWeld, position neatly, leave overnight. Use a little more  JBWELD  to
smooth edges, #80 paper as needed. Note: NO HEAT. Old piece is full of potential warps .....BLJHB


----------



## compressorguy (Jun 16, 2014)

randyjaco said:


> I am always amazed by how some people treat tools. I just recently picked up an old 600 series Rockwell Drill press that I am now restoring. Over the past few years I have restored about a dozen drill presses but this one definitely has the worst Arc of Shame I have dealt with. This guy wasn't satified just to drill holes in the table; he went back over it with a hole saw! Anybody have any pictures of a worse one?
> 
> Randy



Makes me want to puke.  Probably a production shop.  Low payed help, often summer job kids.  They don't give a s**t about the equipment, they did't buy it.  I worked in a transformer plant that had a cross slide rotary table on the dp. Troyke if memory serves, but not cheap by any means.  It looked nearly that bad.  Boss told me it was only 2 years old!  It kills me to see that.  I have a well used 1951 Craftsman dp with not a mark anywhere.  Somebody cared what they did to the equipment.


----------



## twraska (Jun 16, 2014)

If you need to replace the table I've got some 1 3/8" AS517 plate at the shop.  Its been outside but still will clean up nice.  I'm about 50 miles west of Houston.


----------



## swoop_g (Jun 16, 2014)

That is the worst drill press table I've ever seen!  There is no excuse for tearing that thing up that bad.  I have an old craftsman drill press that was made in the 40's and the table on it has ONE small divot where I ran through a piece of steel when I was a young teenager, likely one of my second or third time ever using a drill press.  Every time I put something on that table to work on it I remember to check the depth and if the bit will hit the table.  Its not hard to throw a piece of wood on the table and drill into that instead the table itself but I guess some people just don't have the time for all that!


----------



## Gary Papesh (Jun 17, 2014)

I could give a drill press to a 3rd grader, and it would look better than that. Arc of Shame indeed. Luckily you came along to save it!


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 17, 2014)

I guess if a Chinese worker make a damage like that one he'll be sent to pick rice with his toes!


----------



## randyjaco (Jun 17, 2014)

twraska said:


> If you need to replace the table I've got some 1 3/8" AS517 plate at the shop.  Its been outside but still will clean up nice.  I'm about 50 miles west of Houston.



Thanks Twraska, I appreciate the offer, but I have it covered. I will show pictures when I finish paint and assembly in a week or two.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 17, 2014)

Not long ago, somebody posted one pretty bad.  -So bad, it looked like someone used it as an arc welding table and burned right through.  -We actually had some debate if that might actually be what caused the damage...

Anyhow, you possibly got a winner on your hands and at least, second place.


Ray


----------



## hvontres (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, I found the other thread... that one was a Delta... maybe this was done by some disgruntled powermatic people 

Entry #1:



Entry #2:







I think we might have a tie here


----------



## mcostello (Jun 18, 2014)

IF that stayed in My shop (doubtful) I would not want ANYONE to see it as they might think I was a hack, and would wonder about the quality of My work.


----------



## David Kirtley (Jun 18, 2014)

hvontres said:


> Well, I found the other thread... that one was a Delta... maybe this was done by some disgruntled powermatic people
> 
> Entry #1:
> 
> ...



Either that or we found out where their next job was.


----------



## jim18655 (Jun 18, 2014)

I vote the second picture is worse. At least the first table has some metal remaining between the holes.


----------



## Don B (Jun 18, 2014)

Not to take anything away for the people that I have been fortunate enough to learn things from in over 30 years of doing machining but I've found that a lot of what I've learned has been through the mistakes I've made, but in the two examples I've seen so far in this thread that has not been the case, how is it possible to do this repeatedly over and over without thinking of using a sacrifice plate or something similar.....?:nuts:


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 18, 2014)

Why guys able to make this remember me Officer Vinnie Schtulman?

[video=youtube;2FA4azb7tFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FA4azb7tFg[/video]


----------



## schor (Jun 18, 2014)

_ If your not paying for the machine then often you don't consider the consequences of your actions._



Don B said:


> Not to take anything away for the people that I have been fortunate enough to learn things from in over 30 years of doing machining but I've found that a lot of what I've learned has been through the mistakes I've made, but in the two examples I've seen so far in this thread that has not been the case, how is it possible to do this repeatedly over and over without thinking of using a sacrifice plate or something similar.....?:nuts:


----------

